# SALE: Eibach Pro-Kit Springs for C6 A6 - $249.95 with free shipping!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*FREE SHIPPING ON EIBACH PRO-KIT SPRINGS FOR YOUR A6 QUATTRO SEDAN!* 







 
*THE DETAILS:* 

The Eibach Pro-Kit Springs are the perfect answer for most frequently-driven street cars and those looking for a moderately mild drop. It's the Eibach legendary spring system that dramatically improves both a vehicle's performance and appearance. The Pro-Kit Springs lower your car's center of gravity, reducing squat during acceleration, body roll in corners and excessive nose-dive under braking. When combined with Plus-1 or Plus-2 wheels and tires, the Eibach Pro-Kit is the finishing touch to a winning recipe for performance. The Eibach Pro-Kit Springs also reduce excessive fender-well clearance, making your car look just as hot as it performs. 

Every Eibach Pro-Kit is designed and tested by our suspension engineers and performance driving professionals, to deliver aggressive good looks and high performance handling, without ever compromising safety or ride quality. By using Eibach's proprietary, progressive spring design, the Pro-Kit Springs provide the ultimate balance to take your passion for driving to a whole new level. Lowering is approximately 1.2" in the front and 1.2" in the rear; fits all 2005-2011 Audi A6 V6 Quattro (Sedan) models 

*HOW TO ORDER:* 

Click HERE for more info or to place an order ($249.95 with free shipping). 

*INSTALLATION:* 

In the South or Central Texas (Austin - San Antonio) areas? Contact us if you need your suspension installation needs!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We are often asked, "Can I run lowering springs with my stock shocks? Will I blow them? Should I replace them?" The answer is below: 

Yes, any aftermarket sport spring with a more aggressive spring rate (than your stock springs) can certainly blow your OEM dampers (dependent upon a few factors). Obviously the type of spring you're running (i.e. a mild Eibach Pro-Kit vs. a more aggressively rated H&R Race) will determine how fast, or if at all, your shocks decide to go. In addition, the mileage and condition of your stock shock, as well as how you drive, will always factor in to these things. Fact is, your stock shocks' valving just isn't equipped to handle that of an aftermarket performance spring. Are there thousands upon thousands of cars running the street today with aftermarket lowering springs mated to stock shocks? Yes, there are; in fact, tons and tons of them. Just give it some time, though; they'll eventually (with time) start to feel harsh and the ride start to get worse and worse. Obviously, if you put a set of performance springs on a new car (or one with low mileage), your window of opportunity to drive on it like that is much bigger. 

Being the sole Warehouse Distributor the Southern US for B&G, Eibach, H&R, NEUSPEED and KONI (together), we here at MJM have tons of experience with each and every suspension setup you can think of (we even do Air Lift air suspension here in-house) and can certainly steer you in the right direction on what setup would be best for you based on your driving styles, driving habits and what spring with shock combo you want to go with. From non-adjustable KONI STR.T Shocks (which can be used on either OEM or performance shocks) to KONI FSD to Sport Shocks to Eibach, H&R or KONI Coilovers, we've got you covered. Feel free to give us a call or email us through our site (www.mjmautohaus.com) with any questions you may have and we'll provide you some 1-on-1 consultation on what might work best for you.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders, guys! :thumbup:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Two (2) kits left at this price! :thumbup:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Got questions? Give us a call!

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------

